# release for small hands



## redman (Feb 22, 2003)

who maks a index finger release for very small hands and a thumb release for very small hands thanks for info


----------



## 2K6S2K (Nov 14, 2010)

Try a youth sized wrist release. I think the one we carry is called the Patriot. The Carter Fits Me Too is one of the smallest thumb releases that I am aware of.


----------



## jonell (Feb 14, 2012)

Try Scott Archery's Little Bitty Goose.


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

i use fletcher fletch hook for my students, lifetime warranty .rock solid, and it will adjust for small hands.......


----------



## turkeygirl (Aug 13, 2006)

I have a TruFire Edge Hybrid which works great...I did contact TruFire and got a youth size strap.


----------



## JAG (May 23, 2006)

the Little Bitty Goose is a great wrist type for small hands, for handhelds with a thumb try Spot Hoggs Friday Night delight or Truballs little extreme, back tension Whalens Hooker small size


----------



## mtnmutt (Apr 4, 2010)

Scott Rhino XT

Scott list in their catalog that they have the wrist straps in Small. I have not found the Small wrist straps online. Only the standard size. I will be asking the local archery shop if they can order them. I have very small hands and wrist.


----------



## nag (Jun 13, 2007)

For small hands......
Scotts Little Goose with their youth strap, but the better choice is the Scott Wildcat, only becasue the trigger is placed closser to the jaws. Shorter draw length.
I have both and have used the Little Goose since my inttoduction to archery 13 years ago.


----------



## VirtualSprite (Sep 2, 2010)

I just started shooting the Stan Shootoff Trio. I have tiny hands and it's hard to find a release that adjusts small enough, but this one does. It's pricey, though, but worth it.


----------



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

jonell said:


> Try Scott Archery's Little Bitty Goose.


they also have a youth wrist strap to make this a very adjustable, small hand friendly, release.


----------



## TheScOuT (May 9, 2011)

jonell said:


> Try Scott Archery's Little Bitty Goose.


Great release, my son uses one and he is 9 years old...if I extend it out to max length, I can use it. It works perfect for a person with small hands.


----------



## bow up (Sep 2, 2010)

Scott's Little Goose or Scott's Wildcat are great for small hands


----------



## bowmanxx (Feb 4, 2009)

Trufire hardcore max with forward trigger will work. Lots of length adjustment.


----------



## crowinghen (Oct 2, 2011)

I just got a tru-fire edge "pink series"-- nice and small , smooth release too.


Susie


----------



## Juliet (Sep 2, 2011)

I have a Tru-Fire Edge Buckle Foldback made for small hands, and it works great for me. The length of the release is adjustable for your hand length, and you don't run out of holes on the strap!


----------



## Huntress1975 (Feb 22, 2012)

I also have tiny hands and wrists therefor I first tried Scotts Little Bitty Goose, it fit but it was on the very last hole and it still slid a little bit. I took it back to my archery store and they had just received the Scott Cougar. This one comes in youth straps and also different sizes in adult. I got the small and it fits great. It is around $59 and it is pink. Scott also has one called the Fox which is similar and a bit more $$. Hope this helps!


----------



## kwood (Oct 4, 2011)

I wish I would have done some research on this when I bought a release. 
I bought a regular size release (Trufire Hurricane, I think) because it seemed quiet, and it was a comfortable camo buckle strap versus the hard vinyl buckle type or velcro of the youth releases I saw. 
We ended up cutting the shaft down in size. But later the strap stretched and I had to place additional holes in it to make it fit tighter. 

It works fine enough I guess - I just got my first turkey, and I shoot in the high 280's with it no problem. But in retrospect had I known there was something actually made for my hands and understanding how the fit is important, I would have definitely bought one that fit. 

This information is very useful guys, thanks alot.


----------



## rwill2 (May 22, 2012)

I would sell you a red tru ball ultra three finger for 50 barely used


----------

